# Tote Along Portable Holding Tank 32 Gallon



## ren (Apr 10, 2010)

RV Tote-Along Portable Holding Tank - 32 Gallon 4 Wheels- Barker for sale I'm asking $ 200 OBO

Sent me a email: [email protected]


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

ren said:


> RV Tote-Along Portable Holding Tank - 32 Gallon 4 Wheels- Barker for sale I'm asking $ 200 OBO
> 
> Sent me a email: [email protected]


e-mail sent!


----------



## ren (Apr 10, 2010)

ren said:


> RV Tote-Along Portable Holding Tank - 32 Gallon 4 Wheels- Barker for sale I'm asking $ 200 OBO
> 
> Sent me a email: [email protected]


It is sold


----------

